# Shakira - Lounging in a bikini in Miami 4.1.2011 x35 Update



## beachkini (6 Jan. 2012)

(11 Dateien, 4.657.838 Bytes = 4,442 MiB)


----------



## Sachse (6 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Shakira - Lounging in a bikini in Miami 3.1.2011 x11*

zwar (leider) bissle unscharf, aber das Popöchen sieht knackig aus :drip:


----------



## Storm_Animal (6 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Shakira - Lounging in a bikini in Miami 3.1.2011 x11*

Naja so richtig kann man aber nicht erkennen ob es Shakira ist, trotzdem netter Arsch....


----------



## Berno (6 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Shakira - Lounging in a bikini in Miami 3.1.2011 x11*

Shakira ist einfach nur eine der erotischsten Frauen überhaupt.
Da stimmt wirklich alles und das ist sehr selten


----------



## blusha (6 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Shakira - Lounging in a bikini in Miami 3.1.2011 x11*

danke


----------



## chini72 (7 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Shakira - Lounging in a bikini in Miami 3.1.2011 x11*

Hammer !! Hammer !! Hammer !!


----------



## Paul28_0 (7 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Shakira - Lounging in a bikini in Miami 3.1.2011 x11*

ich muss mal wieder nach Miami


----------



## Bastn (7 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Shakira - Lounging in a bikini in Miami 3.1.2011 x11*

Nettes Po, Pöchien aber ich sehe keine Shakira. :C


----------



## theking84 (7 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Shakira - Lounging in a bikini in Miami 3.1.2011 x11*

Wow, wahnsinnig gute Pics! Danke!


----------



## korat (7 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Shakira - Lounging in a bikini in Miami 3.1.2011 x11*

Wow....


----------



## jtg (7 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Shakira - Lounging in a bikini in Miami 3.1.2011 x11*

geiler arsch!!!


----------



## beachkini (7 Jan. 2012)

thx to zippo


----------



## chini72 (8 Jan. 2012)

Ist sie es nun, ODER nicht ?? Egal !! Geile Bilder !!


----------



## 60y09 (8 Jan. 2012)

is sie's oder is sie's nicht ....

Könnte auch Helene Fischer sein ?


----------



## armin (9 Jan. 2012)

toll :thx:


----------



## Kevin2011 (10 Jan. 2012)

schade das man nicht wirklich erkennt ob sie es ist oder nicht, da ich eh kaum Bikini Bilder von ihr kenne


----------



## Lippe2008 (11 Jan. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> (11 Dateien, 4.657.838 Bytes = 4,442 MiB)


----------



## Punisher (11 Jan. 2012)

super Pics, geiler Arsch


----------



## Knobi1062 (11 Jan. 2012)

Ganz schön knackig der Hintern. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## janten (12 Jan. 2012)

very nice


----------



## anestesia (22 Nov. 2012)

who could get that asssss


----------

